#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  > Θέρμανση >  > > >  >  >  Ξυλολέβητας ιδιοκατασκευή

## dzav56

Καταρχήν καλησπέρα σε όλα τα παιδιά καθώς είμαι καινούριος στο forum.

Έχω ξεκινήσει να κατασκευάσω ένα ξυλολέβητα αλλά έχω μερικές απορίες και θα ήθελα αν κάποιος γνωρίζει να βοηθήσει.
1) Έχω ακούσει ότι ο κυκλοφορητής σε ξυλολέβητες δε μπαίνει στο ζεστό αλλά στο κρύο. Ισχύει και αν ναι γιατί γίνεται αυτό;
2) Σκέφτομαι να βάλω βεντιλατέρ για έλεγχο της καύσης ο οποίος θα ελέγχεται από ένα θερμοστάτη επαφής. Υπάρχει κάποιος άλλος τρόπος ελέγχου της θερμοκρασίας του νερού ώστε να μην έχουμε πάρα πολύ μεγάλες θερμοκρασίες; 
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων. :Γέλιο:

----------

